# Some of the kids from this year :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wanted to share some cute pics of some of our 09 kids....enjoy...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

And a few more....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well of course they are just darling!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just beautiful Kylee!!  Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Too cute!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Not an ugly one in the bunch! Looks like your girls did very well, they are all beautiful!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very precious and the action shot is so darn cute. Little goat pics, sure doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I see you identify your kids in order of birth using sequential letters of the alphabet. 

I see kid 'A' and kid 'O' , but where are all the others in between?

Cute kidlets :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks eveyone!

Keren, :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are just adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Really cute! I never get tired of looking at kid pics!
Lori B


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I really need to stop looking at the baby pictures. I am going to steal them all. Who can resist a baby goat?? Beautiful babies you can send them all to me and I will love to have them all!!!


----------

